# java runtime advice



## bigearsbilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, 
I've got some developers who need java.
I don't actually need the JDK, just the runtime.

I've already spent all morning messing about with it, going to websites blah blah.
Tried opendjdk and diablo.

Any advice?


----------



## achix (Jan 17, 2012)

bigearsbilly said:
			
		

> Tried opendjdk and diablo.



Go with openjdk6.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks will try it.


----------

